# Enjoying turbo



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

30 mins in the sunshine with a bit more resistance on the wheel,I am very pleased.Got to mention this swelling I keep talking about.It takes some time to get comfortable on the saddle,then it sorts of shapes itself around the bibs the saddle and me,going to mention this during the phone call 25th,,might get away with a needle withdrawal and not surgery.


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2021)

Monday today,30 mins then 10 off resting then 20 mins back on.Done too much ,feeling a bit light headed and a bit dizzy.You can do too much too soon.


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2021)

Its nearly four hours ago since i got off the trurbo.But i still feel a bit lightheaded and dizzy.No turbo tomorrow.


----------

